# enrecordar-se



## Laia

Hola,

En aquest thread, vaig descobrir que el verb "enrecordar-se" és incorrecte, i que si ho diem així, és perquè afegim erròniament el pronom "en" a "recordar-se".
Curiós, oi?
Estic llegint un e-mail que acabo de rebre i estic veient, efectivament, un "t'enrecordes el dia que vam anar...?".
Això m'ha fet pensar que probablement molts de nosaltres hem pensat tota la vida que "enrecordar-se" és un verb completament normal, i entre això i el fet que em fa il·lusió fer una enquesta, us pregunto...

*Sabieu que "enrecordar-se" és incorrecte?*


----------



## Roi Marphille

Hola 
Jo he votat que sí que ho sabia. Hi ha varis verbs d'aquests enganyosos...ara no me'n ve cap al cap però...


----------



## betulina

Hola! 
Sí, sí que ho sabia, però ho dic com tothom. Un altre d'aquests verbs és _entornar-se'n_: "me n'entorno!"... oi? ho dieu així?


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Sí, sí que ho sabia i també ho sento dir molt.




> Hola!
> Sí, sí que ho sabia, però ho dic com tothom. Un altre d'aquests verbs és entornar-se'n: "me n'entorno!"... oi? ho dieu així?



Sí, que és veritat que hi ha gent que ho diu així, aix... ara no en recordo cap més!!! Valga'm Déu!

Mei


----------



## Samaruc

És una errada bastant comuna. Jo he sentit, fins i tot, que es recupere el pronom però tot mantenint el fals prefix: enrecordar-se'n (a l'estil de l'entornar-se'n que comentava Betulina).

Tanmateix, sí que seria correcte en casos en què un verb, quan es torna reflexiu, pren el prefix "en" i fa servir el pronom "en" (p.e.: dur -> endur-se -> endur-se'n):

- Vols pomes?
- Sí, me n'enduc un quilo (i no "me'n duc un quilo").

Salut!


----------



## belén

Jo, encara que al fil aquell ho vaig posar com a "enrecordarse" així mal escritot, ho vaig fer amb tota la idea per relacionar aquesta paraula amb el "arrecordarse" de Puerto Rico.

De totes maneres, he de dir que encara que sabia que "en" anava separat de recordar-se, no sabia que es consideres un error.


----------



## Laia

Au va...  
Tots ho sabieu? No m'estareu enganyant?  

 Quina vergonya, sóc la única que ha votat que no...


----------



## Mei

Laia said:
			
		

> Au va...
> Tots ho sabieu? No m'estareu enganyant?
> 
> Quina vergonya, sóc la única que ha votat que no...



Nena! No calia que ho diguessis, no ho podem saber qui ha votat què o si?

Jo no t'enganyo i crec que els altres tampoc. 

Mei


----------



## belén

Mei said:
			
		

> Nena! No calia que ho diguessis, no ho podem saber qui ha votat què o si?
> 
> Jo no t'enganyo i crec que els altres tampoc.
> 
> Mei



Si, es pot sabre qui ha votat mirant els resultats i fent clic sobre el número.

Laia..ni et preocupis, mira que hi ha coses que no sé i m'ensenyeu aquí


----------



## Mei

belen said:
			
		

> Si, es pot sabre qui ha votat mirant els resultats i fent clic sobre el número.



Doncs no ho sabia... de totes maneres no ho miraria, no cal... però gràcies!

Mei


----------



## Laia

Mei said:
			
		

> Doncs no ho sabia... de totes maneres no ho miraria, no cal... però gràcies!


 
Ui, doncs jo sempre ho miro... i us busco, a veure que heu contestat  ... De fet em fa una mica de ràbia quan no es pot mirar...  

Per cert, tranquil·les, en realitat allò de "quina vergonya" ho deia per fer una mica de conya... realment m'ha sorprès que hagueu votat tots que sí, però què voleu? Millor així que no pas a l'inrevés!


----------



## Mei

Laia said:
			
		

> Ui, doncs jo sempre ho miro... i us busco, a veure que heu contestat  ... De fet em fa una mica de ràbia quan no es pot mirar...
> 
> Per cert, tranquil·les, en realitat allò de "quina vergonya" ho deia per fer una mica de conya... realment m'ha sorprès que hagueu votat tots que sí, però què voleu? Millor així que no pas a l'inrevés!



De veritat? jajajajaj doncs jo no ho miro mai! ajajaaja Laia, ets el que no hi ha!!! 

Mei


----------

